
Web design in 4 minutes - navinsylvester
https://jgthms.com/web-design-in-4-minutes/
======
ricardobeat
Pretty nifty idea, and a great way of introducing someone to web design in a
light and straight-forward way.

A couple nitpicks: #555 is too light and hurts readability a bit; spacing is
exaggerated, 4em padding results in headers too for apart, and the 1.5 line-
height ends up breaking apart the paragraph masses. As someone in the field I
also wished the font-face section was not there - it's one of the first things
to hurt performance on the web and rarely warrants the cost.

For the last step, I missed seeing the header since I clicked the bottom-most
link (‘one last thing’) instead, and got lost due to back button not working.

